# Specktra AIM chat! *NOW*



## Janice (Mar 20, 2008)

Invite yourself to chat room: specktra

Just to chat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






How to get into the chatroom on AOL Instant Messenger (AIM):
Just add yourself to your own buddylist on AIM, right click on your buddyname, and then invite yourself to the chatroom: specktra


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 20, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat! *NOW**

where are all the peeps?? LOL is it possible to have a chat permanently in the site? would that be a feature you'd want to add, or that we'd use? LOL it'd prob be distracting but I so would!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat! *NOW**

Would love to join chat, but do I need to add specktra as a buddy or a is the chatroom different?


----------



## lara (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat! *NOW**

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 
_You don't need to "get invited" though [...] you just invite yourself by putting yourself on your own buddy list, click on "Send Chat Invitation..." and then put "Specktra" in the chatroom name._

 
MissChievous has it in one.


----------



## blazeno.8 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat! *NOW**

That was fun!  It was great getting a chance to talk to you guys!


----------



## Janice (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat! *NOW**

Agreed, we should def do it again


----------



## Stephie Baby (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

Yep yep!! That was fun!! There should be a chat room added to this forum. It would be alot easier. Lol.


----------



## lara (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

There has been a chat feature on Specktra before, but wasn't as stable as the site required and was heavily spammed. It's actually a lot, _lot _easier to run semi-regular AIM chats.


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

Ooh I'm in the chatroom right now if anyone wants to come in hehe...

Just add yourself to your own buddylist on AIM, right click on your buddyname, and then invite yourself to the chatroom: specktra

I'll wait like 10 mins to see if anyone shows up


----------



## user79 (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra AIM chat! *on now**

no one up for chatting?

Edit: I left, no one was coming to chat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe next time!


----------



## meiming (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra AIM chat!*

sorry misschievous. Here in california, it's a bit early to chat since I was driving to work at the time


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 21, 2008)

*Re: Specktra AIM chat!*

I'm up for chatting on Sunday as I'll be here, procrastinating with studying!

Chatting last night was fun, and if we could get more ppl it'd be great. Ignoring the perverted trolls mind you.

Loved chatting!


----------



## gigglegirl (Mar 22, 2008)

*Re: Specktra AIM chat!*

-------


----------



## Janice (Mar 22, 2008)

Specktra chat anyone? Invite yourself to AIM chatroom: specktra


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 22, 2008)

I am sad I don't have AIM!!!


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Mar 23, 2008)

Wish I had AIM too now lol. Oh well.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

anyone up for chat right now?


----------



## Janice (Mar 23, 2008)

There's a couple in the chat now, everyone is welcome to join! See you there.


----------



## kimmy (Mar 23, 2008)

maybe i did it wrong, i don't see anyone in the room?


----------



## Babylard (Mar 24, 2008)

come join pwahahha


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 24, 2008)

aghhh im talkin to u guys!!!!!!!!!


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

Anyone up for a chat session right now? I'm in the room specktra!


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

lol this thing isn't really very popular is it? OK I'm outta there.


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_lol this thing isn't really very popular is it? OK I'm outta there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I went in there, but no one was there (AIM said "specktra" was offline about 5pm EDT, so I did not hang around.)

I think that if an official announcement was made more people would log on.


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2008)

I was just logged on...no one was there


----------



## user79 (Mar 25, 2008)

omg there's people in there now! Join the chatroom!


----------



## n_c (Mar 25, 2008)

Im there tks. Join!


----------



## nunu (Mar 25, 2008)

ok i really want to join but i don't have AIM how do i get it etc? please help!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_ok i really want to join but i don't have AIM how do i get it etc? please help!_

 
Instant Messenger - AIM - Instant Message Your Online Buddies for Free - AIM (you do not have to be an aol subscriber)


----------



## Dani (Mar 26, 2008)

This is a great idea and alot of fun, it's just a shame that some people have to be rude and disgusting and just plain stupid.
But really I'm enjoying it alot, thanks for this!!


----------



## nunu (Mar 26, 2008)

It is really sad that some people are not brave enough to talk that way on Specktra but when they go on the chat room they act childish. But i am enjoying the chat too


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm trying to get in


----------



## Dani (Mar 26, 2008)

Yay come in come in! Outsmart trolls with us!


----------



## MACATTAK (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Okay I downloaded AIM, then I right click, then I click on chat, and change the room to say spectra.  I end up in a room all by myself...where did I go wrong???


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2008)

I just made my name on AIM.  Apparently, someone has my name? WT


----------



## Dani (Mar 26, 2008)

Did you add your sn to your buddy list?  From there it's:
Right click your sn ->  Chat -> Buddy Chat -> Change the room name to specktra and send
Hope that helped =)


----------



## SparklingWaves (Mar 26, 2008)

The first part is the one that I am trying to do.   I keep getting something on grannies. WT


----------



## user79 (Mar 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  Okay I downloaded AIM, then I right click, then I click on chat, and change the room to say spectra.  I end up in a room all by myself...where did I go wrong???  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Nothing, it just means that no one is in there yet. Just bump this thread when you want to chat, and usually you have to wait a while til a few people see this thread, and then join the chatroom.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_The first part is the one that I am trying to do.   I keep getting something on grannies. WT_

 
Here is the instructions how to get in:
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Invite yourself to chat room: specktra

Just to chat!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





How to get into the chatroom on AOL Instant Messenger (AIM):
Just add yourself to your own buddylist on AIM, right click on your buddyname, and then invite yourself to the chatroom: specktra_


----------



## matsubie (Mar 27, 2008)

ooh. i just read this.
i'm at work now, but i'll try going into the chatroom when i'm home later on tonight.  hope to see some of you there. =D


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

I don't understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have a MAC - can someone invite me? It's so confusig on this thing!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Ooh I'm in the chatroom right now if anyone wants to come in hehe...

Just add yourself to your own buddylist on AIM, right click on your buddyname, and then invite yourself to the chatroom: specktra

I'll wait like 10 mins to see if anyone shows up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_I don't understand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I have a MAC - can someone invite me? It's so confusig on this thing!_

 
Are you using iChat or AIM 4.7?


----------



## matsubie (Mar 27, 2008)

i have a macbook pro, so i use safari/mozilla, also.
just download aol for mac users thru Instant Messenger - AIM - Instant Message Your Online Buddies for Free - AIM

and once you d/l the software, follow the instructions that previous posters have posted in regarding getting into the specktra chat and you should be in.  i get off of work at 6 and i work and live in nyc...hopefully will be on by 7 EST?  =P


----------



## kattybadatty (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

AIM 4.7!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Are you using iChat or AIM 4.7?_


----------



## matsubie (Mar 27, 2008)

yeah, i forgot that the configurations on the mac aim is a bit diff than  the aim for pc.  i don't like the apple version of aim that much so i always use ichat.  you can't go thru to the specktrachat thru ichat, right?


----------



## ratoo (Mar 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *matsubie* 

 
_yeah, i forgot that the configurations on the mac aim is a bit diff than  the aim for pc.  i don't like the apple version of aim that much so i always use ichat.  you can't go thru to the specktrachat thru ichat, right?_

 
Yes you can. Just click on file-->go to chat room and then enter specktra when it asks for the room


----------



## n_c (Mar 27, 2008)

Some of us are in there...come join us!


----------



## lara (Mar 27, 2008)

I just popped in for a few minutes.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Mar 27, 2008)

nevermind


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 27, 2008)

*Re: Specktra Heatherette AIM chat!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kattybadatty* 

 
_AIM 4.7!_

 
Cool. Go to "Setup" then click on the +Buddy (Add Buddy) icon add your own name. Go back to "Online", click on "Chat" and type in "specktra."

I have still yet to figure out how to use iChat for AIM Chatrooms.  As of now, I can only use iChat to speak to individual AIM buddies.


----------



## matsubie (Mar 27, 2008)

i'm in there but no one but janice is in.  =P


----------



## nunu (Mar 28, 2008)

anyone up for a chat now?


----------



## user79 (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm there


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 29, 2008)

If anyone's down for chat tonite, let me know


----------



## elektra513 (Mar 29, 2008)

Bump.

Anyone? I'm ready to chat now if someone's free. *sniff sniff*


----------



## user79 (Mar 30, 2008)

I'm in there! hehe


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 22, 2008)

chat anybody?


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

I am totally in...


----------



## Janice (Aug 23, 2008)

In


----------



## rbella (Aug 23, 2008)

where the heck is everyone?  I just downloaded this shizz...


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe someone should set up a chat-schedule-thingie (kind of like how Glam Soup is scheduled for a specific time) so that ya'll can plan to meet in the chat room instead of waiting all alone for someone to join.

Of course, people can go on whenever they feel like it but this is just my suggestion. *shrug*


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Aug 23, 2008)

Im in the chat right now.. and its empty =[


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm in there right now! Sadly...alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would love to chat with someone though!


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

i am in it tooooo!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 23, 2008)

i wish i had AIM can i download it?


----------



## gigglegirl (Aug 23, 2008)

oh yeah becky, for sure you can. i did that, barely use it but do come on to specifically chat to the specktraittes!
come talk about CoC collection! lol


----------



## Sass E (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm a tool..lol. I can't figure it out.. when I right click on myself I don't get a chatroom option....


----------



## KikiB (Aug 23, 2008)

You have to go File, then chat, then type your name in on "names to invite", then type "Specktra" as the chat room.

Anywhoo, all of y'alls better make your way in! I am there.


----------



## KikiB (Aug 24, 2008)

Hello out there...come and join the chat...


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 25, 2008)

im in the chat right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ive never used aim before
im all about the MSN Messenger


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^on my way!!!!!!!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 25, 2008)

^^^currently by my damn self!!!!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^currently by my damn self!!!!!!!_

 

im there!!!!!!!


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 25, 2008)

double post oops.


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 25, 2008)

triple post. grr


----------



## Lexxiii (Aug 25, 2008)

*Sits in the chatroom, twiddling thumbs*


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 25, 2008)

ill try to join soon!


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 25, 2008)

specktra aim chat is four people strong!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm in there right now!


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 25, 2008)

anyone?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 27, 2008)

come and join me! I'm alone in there right now!!

ooh...and I've really enjoyed talking to some of you in there! super fun!


----------



## KikiB (Aug 31, 2008)

Hello out there...


----------



## kimmy (Aug 31, 2008)

anyone up for a chat right now?


----------



## KikiB (Sep 5, 2008)

Get in the chat when you have a chance everybody...


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 5, 2008)

aww no one is in anymore!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Sep 7, 2008)

Just tried for the 1st time, noone was there though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 7, 2008)

Darn.


----------



## KikiB (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm in! I'm in!


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2008)

...maybe we should plan a time to have specktra chats haha.


----------



## shootout (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_...maybe we should plan a time to have specktra chats haha._

 
Definitely! 
I would totally come in and chat if I knew when everyone was going to be on!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 21, 2009)

I hope no one minds that I'm bumping this. I really enjoyed these chats. Hope to chatter with some of you ladies in the AIM chat some time.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 23, 2009)

We should have a weekly chat ;-;


----------



## luvsic (Jun 26, 2009)

I am on AIM express....AIM won't download in my computer...does anyone want to chat? Or how can I join? It won't let me join a chat that I didn't create myself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my screenname is gonexdancing


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_We should have a weekly chat ;-;_

 
I second this!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in the chat room right now! Would love to chat with other specktrettes....(specktrites?)!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_We should have a weekly chat ;-;_

 
I agree!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nelyanaphonexia* 

 
_I'm in the chat room right now! Would love to chat with other specktrettes....(specktrites?)! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Awehh, sorry I missed this!

Maybe we should all get on Wednesday nights. How does that sound to everybody.
What time frame would work best for most people?


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jul 5, 2009)

^^ Wednesday nights are cool with me! I would be up for that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





oh, and I'm chillin' in there right now!


----------

